# Geometry Dash



## Josh4365 (Apr 18, 2015)

Am I the only person here who plays this game?


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 18, 2015)

Like 6 months ago? no

Now? yeah, prolly


----------



## Nay (Apr 18, 2015)

That game was so frustrating.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah. It can be pretty frustrating sometimes but I managed to beat all eighteen levels. The hardest level in my opinion is Theory of Everything 2


----------



## Nay (Apr 18, 2015)

I only completed the demo, and even then it was really difficult, so wow congrats!


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 18, 2015)

The hardest online demon levels I beat include Breakthrough, Nine Circles, Insidious Step, Acropolis, Windy Landscape, Necropolis, Stereo Demoness, Stalemate, The Shredder, Sequence, Lightwave, Alphabet X, Lezicuv, Future Demoness, and MadHouse.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been wondering...which came first:
Geometry Dash, or The Impossible Game?

They're pretty much the same thing, so I'm curious.  I heard about The Impossible Game a while ago, but only heard of Geometry Dash recently.  Since I don't keep up with indie game news, I'm not sure which came first.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 18, 2015)

the hardest online level is Cataclysm by Gboy. It's so hard that no one beat it legit yet.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 18, 2015)

The Impossible Game came before Geometry Dash and Geometry Dash was based off of it. In my opinion, Geometry Dash is better because it is more advanced and has far more levels.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 18, 2015)

Josh4365 said:


> The Impossible Game came before Geometry Dash and Geometry Dash was based off of it. In my opinion, Geometry Dash is better because it is more advanced and has far more levels.



Yeah geometry dash was much later than the impossible game. I'm pretty sure the impossible game first was around as a flash game even before it came to mobile. Anyway, I remember the Impossible Game being around way back when iPhone OS 3 was the latest.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 18, 2015)

I may create an AC(Animal Crossing) level when Geometry Dash update 2.0 comes out.If I were to do this, I would either use Fijiwiji:Insomnia(F-777 mix), Hexagon Force-Waterflame, Theory of Everything-DJ Nate, Eternity-DJVI, Dr Phonics-Firepower(i'll need to think more on this one), or Detious-Golden Haze as the song.


----------



## Coach (Apr 19, 2015)

I have it on steam, it's really fun! The music is the best part


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree! My favorite song is Electrodynamix and Theory of Everything 2.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 19, 2015)

Currently, I have 52% on Deadly ClubStep.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 19, 2015)

I found a new demon level called Nine Circles by Zobros. My score in it is 52% at the moment.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 19, 2015)

Somebody on a Geometry dash video said "Xstep should be demon! Those flying parts are crazy!!". In my opinion, Xstep is one of the easiest insane levels and if it was a demon level, it would probably be the easiest demon ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It would be even easier than The Lightning Road.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 19, 2015)

Level Difficulties:
Stereo Madness:0.1
Back on Track:0.5
Polargeist:1
Dry Out:1.5
Base After Base:1
Can't Let Go:2
Jumper:2.1
Time Machine:3
Cycles:3
Xstep:4
Clutterfunk:6
Theory of Everything:4.5
Electroman adventures:5.5
Clubstep:9
Electrodynamix:9
Hexagon Force:7.5
Blast Processing:4.5
Theory of Everything 2:10

- - - Post Merge - - -

My top 5 favorite Geometry Dash players:
5.WeoWeoTeo
4.TheRealDarnoc
3.Noobas
2.AlexPain24
1.Zobros, Cyclic, and GironDavid(tie)


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 20, 2015)

Top 10 hardest demon levels:
10:Supersonic by ZenthicAlpha
9.Sequence by Woogi
8.Ultrasonic by ZenthicAlpha
7.Acropolis by Zobros
6.Effot by Ozprecto
5.Necropolis by NepTunE
4. The Ultimate Phase by Andromeda
3.ICE Carbon Diablo X by Roadbose
2.Cataclysm by Gboy
1.Bloodbath by LRiot


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 20, 2015)

Top ten easiest demon levels:
10.Seeker of Demon
9.Speed of Light
8.Ystep
7.Demon Park
6.Xstep v2
5.Theory of Everything v2
4.Buck Force
3.Demon Mixed
2.The Lightning Road
1.The Nightmare


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 20, 2015)

I hate time machine so much. It was the hardest for me


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 20, 2015)

I agree. I beat theory of everything and cycles before it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Electrodynamix took me the most attempts of any level with over 3500 attempts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My top ten favorite official level songs from best to worst:
1.Theory of Everything 2
2.Electrodynamix
3.Hexagon Force
4.Theory of Everything
5.Electroman Adventures
6.Clutterfunk
7.Xstep
8.Cycles
9.Dry Out
10.Clubstep
11.Time Machine
12.Blast Processing
13.Back on Track
14.Cant Let Go
15.Jumper
16.Polargeist
17.Base after Base
18.Stereo Madness

- - - Post Merge - - -

Top ten best online level songs:
10.Rainfull
9.Endgame
8.The Beggining of Time
7.Final Battle
6.Chaoz Airflow
5.Fijiwiji-Insomnia(F-777 mix)
4.Skrillex GD remix
3.Dr Phonics- Firepower
2.Detious-Golden Haze
1.Eternity


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can't wait until update 2.0! Lots of new features and I will make a AC level whenever it comes out like I said in the last post.


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just got 85 % in Theory of Everything 2 v2. I hope to beat it soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have 50% in Necropolis and 52% in Deadly ClubStep!


----------



## Josh4365 (Apr 25, 2015)

I just beat Theory of Everything 2 v2! Now I've beaten all v2s!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

I used to play it a lot. I remember beating all the stages in Practice mode, and a few in normal mode. It was fun for a few weeks, but then it got boring kinda. 


But the music is amazing and I still listen to it to this day


----------



## Josh4365 (May 10, 2015)

I agree. I always find myself listening to the music. I am playing the game a lot right now because i'm trying to beat Miraclefunk by Gboy(71%) and Deadly Clubstep(75%)by Neptune. Both are very hard.


----------



## Josh4365 (May 10, 2015)

Someone has beat Cataclysm legit! His name is Cyclic.


----------



## Liseli (May 10, 2015)

This game makes me cry.


----------



## Josh4365 (May 10, 2015)

Same for me! I almost cried when I died at 85 % on ToE 2 v2!


----------



## Liseli (May 10, 2015)

Josh4365 said:


> Same for me! I almost cried when I died at 85 % on ToE 2 v2!



Oh goodness. Dying at the end is the worst.


----------



## Josh4365 (May 10, 2015)

Yeah but luckily, I completed it the day after .

- - - Post Merge - - -

For some reason lately, a lot of custom songs have been banned from user created levels such as Skrillex GD Remix.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just checked AlexPain's channel and he beat Windy Landscape!


----------



## Josh4365 (May 11, 2015)

I have 30% in Windy Landscape at the moment.


----------



## Josh4365 (May 16, 2015)

Now I have 37% in it.


----------



## Josh4365 (May 25, 2015)

I have 70% in Breakthrough!


----------



## Josh4365 (May 25, 2015)

Now I have 94%


----------



## Josh4365 (May 26, 2015)

I beat it!!!


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 7, 2015)

Yusssss I play it, well technically its my bro that mainly plays it but I still play it occasionally, just to beat him XD


----------



## Josh4365 (Jul 12, 2015)

I beat Acropolis by Zobros!!!!


----------



## Josh4365 (Jul 27, 2015)

I just beat Necropolis by Neptune!!!!!!


----------

